#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  What are the best ways to learn programming?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Programming is lots of fun and very much useful,whether for a career or make your brain more creative.
I want to learn programming, Where do I start?


Can you guys give me some best tips and resources to learn programming?

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Programming is lots of fun and very much useful,whether for a career or make your brain more creative.
> I want to learn programming, Where do I start?
> 
> 
> Can you guys give me some best tips and resources to learn programming?


Programming is one of the most valuable skills you can pick up in these modern times ,
If you're just getting started on your coding journey,here are ten tips and resources to set you off on the right foot .
1.Figure out why you want to learn to code 
2. the tech & courses google recommends for software engineers .
3.Choose the right language 
4.Start small & be patient 
5.Try a kids App
6.How and why to teach your kids to code 
7.Use free online training sites 
8. Take a coding course .
9.Grab some free Programming Books.
10.Play coding Games.

----------


## Bhavya

> Programming is one of the most valuable skills you can pick up in these modern times ,
> If you're just getting started on your coding journey,here are ten tips and resources to set you off on the right foot .
> 1.Figure out why you want to learn to code 
> 2. the tech & courses google recommends for software engineers .
> 3.Choose the right language 
> 4.Start small & be patient 
> 5.Try a kids App
> 6.How and why to teach your kids to code 
> 7.Use free online training sites 
> ...


Thank you for sharing wondergirl, I will follow these tips.

----------

